# Mount error Unknown Device



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

I just installed windows 2000 with fat 32 on a 10 gig hdd.
I have a bak file of an R10 image

I have a new 80 gig drive that I want to extract the image to.

So 
Primary Master has my OS (win 2000 w/ fat 32)
Primary Slave has my new drive
Secondary Master CD with MFSTOOLS2

When cd boots, I hit the first option and hit enter (default)
then

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

I get:

mount:/dev/hda1:Unknown Device

I've done this only one other time before with an HDVR2 image.
and all went well.

Any ideas?

edit:
something I wanted to add.
I've never done partitions before, so when they say fat32 partition in the instruction manual, I just found a 10 gig hdd and installed win2000 with fat 32.
Is that right? Cause after rebooting with just the original 10 gig drive after my uncessussful trial, it said no operating system found.

Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

is there more than 1 partition on /dev/hda?
if not, just drop the "1"
mount /dev/hda /mnt/dos


----------



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

only one partition.
Thanks, Will give that a shot right now


----------



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

Dropped the "1" in hda1 and still giving the same error
unknown device

I did do a search and it pointed me to an LBA48 cd or something.
Burned that iso to a cd and tried and that also gave me the same error.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

The primary drive only needs an FAT32 partition and no Windows. Sounds like the computer is not recognizing the primary drive. Check your jumper on primary drive and also for loose cable connections.


----------



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

How do I create just a fat 32 partition with no Windows?
Or should I partition it with a fat 32?

I've built computers before, but never dealt with partitions


----------



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

Any other advice?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

iqwertyi said:


> ...after rebooting with just the original 10 gig drive after my uncessussful trial, it said no operating system found...


Something is wrong with that 10GB drive. Make sure it is recognized by the PC before continuing.


----------



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

OK, got windows running again.
Shut it down and tried again

when I tried to mount, it gave me this message
/dev/hda: input/output error


----------



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

ok, reinstalled windows on my 10 gig drive.
Found a spare 3 gig drive that I've formatted as FAT 32.
In windows, this shows as "F" drive.
the only file I placed in there is the r10.bak file

So shut off everything.
Primary master: 3 gig drive
Primary slave: 80 gig drive (new drive)
Secondary mater: cd

when mfstools booted with #
# mkdir /mnt/dos
#mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
mfsrestore -xzpi /mnt/dos/r10.bak /dev/hdb

it goes thru uncompression and I get these messages.

Restore done
not enough extra space to expand on A drive

So, did it work?
I don't have my tivo here to test.
What is my "A" drive?
Why is it trying to expand there?
since it is drive letter "F" under windows, but it only has one partition as fat 32 with the bak file, should it be something else rather than "dha1"?

I feel I'm almost there, but that last message bothers me.

any ideas?


----------



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

After much tinkering and reading, it was one freaking letter.

I had to drop the "x" in -xzpi

Restore complete and crossing my fingers that it works.

Thanks all.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The "x" parameter means "expand" the storage to fill the (larger) hard drive. Since R10s have 80GB drives to begin with, you can't "expand" the image to fill the drive, because it is already full (i.e., it is not larger than the original drive).

The error message was harmless. You should be good to go.


----------



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification.
I wasn't sure what that did or didn't do, but I thought that was it.


----------

